# Clonazepam (Klonopin)



## ali3n (Dec 26, 2018)

has anyone tried klonopin? 
did it do something for you?
i read somewhere that it has some dangerous side effects, and i really dont think they are worth it if its not going to do anything for me and instead its going to harm me.

i feel like its really messing me up


----------



## ali3n (Dec 26, 2018)

bump


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

what do you want to know?


----------



## lalalauren123 (Jun 5, 2016)

My doctor prescribed it to me to take at night but i have yet to start.

From what i have heard, it can be very addictive and withdrawals can increase anxiety. It is more so recommended to take as needed versus daily.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Tread very very carefully with ANY Benzo...

They are NOT a long term solution to ANY anxiety related condition such as DP....

Strictly a short term med...........The problem with Benzos is tolerance builds quickly...You end up needing to increase the dose to get the same desired effect and so and and so forth.....And then if you get caught in that trap you are in serious withdrawal territory if you decide you want to quit it....Not good...

For short term temporary relief (1 to 2 weeks) they can help but thats only to get you over a bump....Dont stsrt thinking if you take one and it helps that its a fix all long term solution....In fact any doctor that prescribes a Benzo long term is not acting in their patients best interest.....


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

It is meant to be taken daily. .5mg twice daily is a typical dose for anxiety. For epileptic seizures, 5 to 7mg per day might be a working dose. .5mg is a very small dose. I remember people on this board who took more than 5mg per day.

Benzos are one of the few drugs that actually work. Valium and Xanax can be addictive because they are fast acting and relatively quickly decay. Those Benzos would be taken as needed. There is no real rush with klonopin, but I was sensitive to it and

I could feel it going to work. It kept me at work, allowing me to complete my days work when heavy anxiety would have sent me home sick. I have heard people crying about how Benzos ruined their life, and

detoxing from Benzos was the worst experience yada yada. I took klonopin in low doses during several depressive episodes. I never felt the slightest discontinuation side effects. The drug was extremely helpful

to me for the purpose it was prescribed. But, I don't obsess over medications. You're mileage may vary.


----------



## ali3n (Dec 26, 2018)

eddy1886 said:


> Tread very very carefully with ANY Benzo...
> 
> They are NOT a long term solution to ANY anxiety related condition such as DP....
> 
> ...


oh man... is five months long term? thats how long i've been taking celexa, and i dont think it did anything for me (except for the horrible side effects), so my doctor increased the dose and gave me klonopin


----------



## ali3n (Dec 26, 2018)

Aridity said:


> what do you want to know?


your experience with klonopin >_>


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

ali3n said:


> oh man... is five months long term? thats how long i've been taking celexa, and i dont think it did anything for me (except for the horrible side effects), so my doctor increased the dose and gave me klonopin


Celexa is NOT a Benzo...


----------



## ali3n (Dec 26, 2018)

eddy1886 said:


> Celexa is NOT a Benzo...


oh right, its an ssri lol

anyways, my doctor didnt gave me any warnings about klonopin


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

It is fairly standard for those suffering dp or depression with anxiety. Short term small dose klonopin and a starting dose of an SSRI. SSRIs can and usually do make you feel worse for the first

week or two. The klonopin helps with any additional anxiety this may cause. The starting dose of the SSRI is doubled and in another week or two, you should be out of the woods.

Then they discontinue the klonopin as the SSRI should be taking care of your anxiety. Sometimes an antipsychotic is prescribed in place of the klonopin. If there are panic attacks

involved, Xanax may be prescribed instead of the klonopin. Nothing unique about your meds. At .5mg twice a day, you only need to be cautioned to follow the label.

It's not gonna hurt you.


----------



## PeaceSeeker (May 31, 2018)

Anyone notice that some benzos can have inverse effects? For example, pill Valium causes me to have a racy heart, and feeling unwell, while the liquid spice -flavored one yielded more positive results, and different manufacturers for each chemically different benzo is almost like taking a different medication, or the different generics give unique impressions despite having familiar effects.


----------

